# cell phones: virgin mobile coverage/user experience



## pessimist (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi. I am considering switching from rogers to the pre-paid virgin mobile cell plan. I am just wondering if there are any virgin users out here and if you could comment on your levels of satisfaction with them. 

Also, if there are people here from the kitchener/waterloo/guelph region, can you please comment on Vigin's coverage in this area? Thanks.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not with Virgin Mobile anymore but IIRC, Virgin's Mobile's network is the same as Bell. In fact, Bell is now the owner of Virgin Mobile.

You'll find that a number of pre-paid cellphone vendors piggy-back onto Bell or Rogers network.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

If you ever travel to the US, you may want to reconsider: very few prepaid plans allow roaming outside of Canada. I just checked Virgin's site and this is true for them as well; you can get US roaming, but only on a monthly plan.


----------



## byronbb (Jun 7, 2009)

Look @ 7-11 right now. Buy $100 air time get a free phone and pay .20 c/min with 365 day expiry.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

Something that a colleague of mine did last time he was in the States was to pick up a ~$20 cellphone from Walmart with a $100 prepaid phone card. The card offered a ridiculous number of hours (more than 150, if I recall), and had a 1 year expiry. 

He brought this phone back with him to Canada. Funny thing is, even wtih the cost of using that phone in Canada (since you'd be using the equivalent of the "roaming" rate), it turned out to be _cheaper_ than a Roger's Pay-As-You-Go. Not to mention, it offered substantially better long-distance calling rates whenever he'd travel to the States and call back to Canada.

If anything, I found it to be a sad commentary on the state of cellphone pricing in Canada relative to the rest of the world, but at least it's something you may want to look into the next time you're on the other side of the border. 

(Here's to hoping that GlobalLive brings in some affordable rates.)


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

I use a Motorola Razr (the old one) on the Fido network. Works good.


----------



## pessimist (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi. Thanks for responding. I do not travel in the US at all currently so I'm not worried about that aspect of things yet. My cell is the only phone I have so the 7-11 plan works out to be more expensive for my level of usage than virgin mobile. 

But your answers sort of echo what I'm hearing from my social circle. No one actually seems to be on virgin mobile....and I'm not sure I want to be the guinea pig. Isn't there anyone on this board who has actually used virgin mobile? Please write in. Thanks.


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello, I have a virgin mobile pay as you go phone. 

It is a cheapo LG160. Some people complain they can't hear me well when I call them. I don't know if its the network or the phone. From what I can tell, the virgin network is basically the bell network. So, I'm thinking its the phone, or it could be because I don't get great reception in my house (old brick home).

I don't have problems hearing the people I call, and I've never had a dropped call. I've had the phone for almost two years now.

I like Virgin because it is simple and straightforward: No system access fees, txt to emails are very straightfoward and they have decent packages for texting.

I usually only use the phone for texting so maybe your experience will vary.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

Perhaps wait a few days (or maybe weeks) longer to see what our newest cell network “Wind Mobile” might offer.

Here’s a leaked out pricing info posted on the Howard Forum

*Chat:* $15 per month
Unlimited WIND to WIND calling (Canada wide)
Unlimited incoming text
100 province-wide voice minutes
50 text messages

*Always Talk:* $35 per month
Unlimited WIND to WIND calling (Canada wide)
Unlimited province-wide calling
Unlimited incoming text
50 outgoing text messages

*Always Shout:* $45 per month
Unlimited Canada-wide calling
Unlimited incoming /outgoing text messages
Voicemail

*Data Plans*
*Infinite Mobile:* $35 per month (used with any voice plan)
Unlimited internet for phones (tethering too)

*Infinite Laptop:* $45 per month
Unlimited internet for USB data sticks

Possibly there will be a web on your phone only type data plan for $10/mn.

*BlackBerry data plans*
*Social BlackBerry:* $10 per month
Unlimited instant messaging, Facebook and MySpace.

*Infinite BlackBerry:* $35 per month (used with any voice plan)
Unlimited internet for BlackBerry

*Addons:*
Voice: 10c Per Minute with the $15 plan
SMS: 10c each
MMS: 20c each
Voicemail: $5

*Long Distance:*
$20 for unlimited North America


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Any word about SAF for the Wind plans?


----------



## pessimist (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks investnoob for that ringing endorsement .

Actually, those WIND prices seem significantly worse than virgin mobile (assuming they're going to tack on system access fees and other random stuff) but maybe it will be good for those people who're primarily calling other WIND people.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> Any word about SAF for the Wind plans?


The Wind Mobile is launched today.
Appears though no SAF (System Access Fees) nor 9-1-1 fees.

New wireless provider Wind Mobile launches new cellphone services

"Wind offers an array of no-charge services including incoming texts and long distance calls, no activation fees, or system access fees. Its plans also include province-wide calling without long distance fees and no-charge call control features including caller ID, missed call alerts and call waiting.

It will also not charge for enhanced 9-1-1 services and will not charge penalties for changing or cancelling a plan."


----------



## Smac20 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Wind Plans*

There are out there now. You just need to do a simple google search. They were leaked out on the internet before their service became available this Monday. The plans are on teh Wind site now: http://shop.windmobile.ca/ProductCatalog/VoicePlans/


----------



## dauphin (Apr 4, 2009)

The Wind plans apply mostly to being the the WIND calling area. It is not available everywhere in Canada yet. I believe BC then Alberta are the next provinces to get the WIND network within the next month?


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Mockingbird said:


> Perhaps wait a few days (or maybe weeks) longer to see what our newest cell network “Wind Mobile” might offer.


If this ends up being correct, let true cell phone competition begin in Canada! (and probably sell stocks like BCE, T, etc. if you have them).


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I switched to Virgin Mobile from Telus in 2007 and I have never been happier. I am paying $20 + tax a month for 200 anytime minutes. I only use the phone for emergecy so this suits me fine.

No issues with customer service either. I recently picked up a Samsung smartphone (look like a BlackBerry) and i can check my email/surf the web if need be. 

I understand Bell bought Virgin last year so things may go downhill but so far so good.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Cell phone companies blow. I remember when I was with Telus and I had 4 phones each with 400 minutes that was "grouped" so I got a bill that's over $800 and I call to find out why? 

Now a rational person would think that that would mean that in between all the phone you have 1600 minutes and one phone could use 1 minute and the other phone could use 1599 and that you wouldn't have to pay extra but you would be extremely wrong. What that means is that once you go over the 400 minute mark your phone starts costing the after limit rate of .50 cents per minute on the balance of what hasn't been used by the other phones. SO after you used up the 400 minutes even if you used none of the other phones you would only get another 60 minutes free rather than 1200 minutes. AHHH the days of Telus.... 

Now I have unlimited everything I use my phone alot. I got the City FIDO plan with unlimited calling data etc. but they actually make me resubscribe every year by a certain date. Also when I got the Iphone they forced me to pay their stupid system access fee. But FIDO only had this deal for about 2 weeks and then Rogers bought them. What a coincidence. 

In any case I am having some problems with the iphone main button these days I called Fido and they said that a new phone will cost $649 or some ridiculous price. It is also not covered under warrantee. So I have a 3 year contract on a phone that may be a lemon after one year.


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> In any case I am having some problems with the iphone main button these days I called Fido and they said that a new phone will cost $649 or some ridiculous price. It is also not covered under warrantee. So I have a 3 year contract on a phone that may be a lemon after one year.


I had an expensive blackberry that had a busted button on it; I think it was only after 3 - 6 months from when I got it. I do not recall the exact time frame but an quite sure it was less than 1 year., I called Rogers and they told me I would have to buy a new phone since it was out of warranty, even though I was still under contract with them as a provider and they supplied me the phone.

I spend A LOT of $ on plans for the blackberry I own and the 3 I have for people that work for me, so this really ticked me off. I asked to speak to a manager. Instead of a manager I got an instant reply that they could send me a reburb. unit for $50. I took the offer 

Long story short, maybe you can ask if they can do the same thing for you for your iphone?

BTW, I LOVE the blackberry. I have had many because I also have to get the latest one of course, and get them for employees if they want as mentioned, and the above issue is the only one I've ever had. 

I have never had an iphone so I don't know what it is like; maybe I don't want to know. 

For some reason I am bothered by the idea that the iphone could (is?) take market share away from the blackberry. I don't own stock in either company, other than maybe if there is some in the index ETFs I have. I guess the reason I'm bothered is that I love the fact that blackerry is a Canadian company and a Canadian invention that was very ahead of its time, and it is so popular world wide. I would hate to see it loose out to another US company, even if they are a good US company. 

My brain works in funny ways I guess.


----------



## Coolcooker10 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Virgin Mobile*

I have happily used several Virgin Mobile over the last 3 or 4 years. 

However, my most recent LG260, the second one I've had, stopped receiving text messages. After numerous frustrating phone calls to VM, the issue is still unresolved. I have been told it is a problem with Bell towers. I have been told it is because of the snow. I am trying to get an answer: should i scrap the phone even though it is only a few months old or is the problem going to be fixed.

It seems no one can answer that question. Would I recommend Virgin Mobile?
Not at the moment. 
Frustrated Manitoban


----------

